

Ask HN/YC: Early stage startup, equity for a non executive co-founder  - obelix

Hi<p>I am working on an early state startup with three others.<p>Three out of the four in the team have worked together in our previous startup, where I was an early employee.  We have worked with each other for about 6 years now.<p>Now, between the other three, one is going to be the CEO, the other VP of Engineering and the last VP of Sales and Biz Dev.  I will be the 'architect' for the startup.<p>We have been working on this for a few months now and we are now talking to VCs to raise funds.  My question to HN / YC is 'What is a fair % of equity for me at this stage?'.  Given the past history and trust between us, if there is an issue with equity, what is the best way to deal with it?<p>Thanks.
======
okeumeni
Everyone must be happy; a fair share for each is 25%. I think it’s very
important that no one feel minimized.

~~~
obelix
Err, post VC funding of Series A. VCs take 50% of the company, so you are
talking 25% of the rest?

